# Why My House



## didi768 (Mar 26, 2008)

What do you guys think of this one?
Why My House?​
Why my house?  Why is it every kid in the neighborhood has to play at my house?  As I sit at my computer trying to focus in peace, all I hear is the neighbor girl’s blood-curdling screams of joy while she chases my boys for a kiss or begging to change their diaper_. Go home,_ I think to myself.  _Better yet, go home forever and don’t come back_.  I would say this to her but I don’t want to be responsible for her needing outpatient talk therapy in the future.  I’ve told them all to play in the cul-de-sac or at her house but I’m pretty sure my kids are not allowed _in_ _her_ yard.  Problem is… they don’t _want_ to play in her yard.  She has a dog.  I have sons and they are afraid of dogs?  What did I eat while I was pregnant? 
I don’t think other parents are dumb enough to let this go on every day.  So why do we?  Are we the “fun” parents on the block?  Is our yard more interesting than theirs?  Don’t _they_ have trees? We may have a tree but we have no grass.  We are the only bald yard on the cul-de-sac. Why, I ask, should we bother to fix the irrigation system?  The pretty green grass won’t stay and everyone knows it.
            I don’t know how many times I have told the screaming girl to go home, to get off my pathetic white grass...to play in _her own_ yard.  I suppose part of me thinks it is justifiable for her to ruin my grass being that she brings me day-old bread from Publix every Monday.  Where is my self-esteem to tell her to get lost once and for all?  Maybe it is I who needs the therapy. The worse part of all is that the dumb bread goes stale anyway by the next day.
            This same take-charge little girl likes to come _IN_my house the most though, that is until her father stomps over, mad as a hornet, asking her why she did not tell him she went outside.  Isn’t this the ideal opportunity to tell him off and ask him why my kids are not allowed at _his_ house?  No, of course not.  He is our pest-control man.  Am I crazy to give up free service?  Maybe I’m smarter than I think I am. It is possible.
            The other day I went into the garage and lo and behold...my clothesline was plumb full of all my soon-to-be donation clothing. The neighbor girl strikes again. I suppose in her eyes if it’s in a basket, it must get hung.  Maybe it’s my fault… after all, I DID ask her if she was getting anxious to be a mommy and a wife. What was I thinking?  No wonder she hung the clothes.
            Oh well.  I guess it could be worse. I could have all daughters!  Maybe having lots of kids in my yard will keep me young and on my toes.  We’ll see about that won’t we?


----------



## Just Jim (Mar 26, 2008)

Very well written and kind of funny.

It sounds too real, if that makes any sense. We try our best to make it sound real, and then some jerk (named me) says it's TOO real.

I guess what I feel is it's close to comedy. Push it over the edge and make it hilarious.


----------



## shraga (Mar 27, 2008)

I enjoyed, thought it was well written. I grew up in a house like that, the whole neighborhood was always by us. Then again when you are ten kids in one family the whole nieghborhood could me one or two friends for each kid.
Really Enjoyable


----------



## Ian (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice piece of writing. A proud mother happy to put up with the popularity of her sons and house. Liked the ending.


----------



## didi768 (Apr 10, 2008)

Gosh guys, thank you.  Now where would I try to get something like that published?
If it sounded too real-life, it is because it is real ha!


----------



## SevenWritez (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha, I enjoyed this. As for publishing, try this:

The Battered Suitcase


----------

